

Sportmeets launches to get you organized and sport - your feedback? - gtzi
http://blog.sportmeets.com/2010/05/sportmeets-in-public-beta/

======
brezina
quick thoughts as I look at the site \- make the whole discover, share, etc
buttons clickable. Not just the bottom text

\- i'm not convinced why i want to signup? Give me a reason. Probalby just one
reason. Test 3 reasons and see which one gets more signups

\- i feel overwhlemed by singup options. which do you care about most? focus
on that. why even have such dominance of the "login" call to action? Most
people that come to your site don't hvae an account yet. Creat account should
be primary action. Sign-in shuld be a little link. people will find that.

-the header is too tall. reduce that and get teh important shit higher up on the page

\- i signed in using facebook. why take me to this other page where i have to
do other stuff? The location thing is broken. This page doesn't look like your
website - therefore a user trusts it less. unify the experience. Is there a
"start" button in this page? I can't see one. I don't even know how to submit
my email address.

k, that should be some good stuff to work with

~~~
fero8
cheers for the feedback.

* fair point on the signup/login area - need to work more on that * good point on the different design issue for the landing & join pages too

BTW, what did you mean by "dont even know how to submit my email address?

thanks.

------
kuhfes
I was not able to create an account using Chrome, IE, or Firefox with or
without Facebook.

Otherwise it looks like something I would signup for (obviously, since I tried
so hard).

~~~
fero8
Thanks for trying - can you share whether you got any error message?

~~~
kuhfes
No error message. There is no submit button. Facebook login didn't work. Tried
using latest versions of IE (9), Chrome (5), Firefox (3.6). See screenshot
here:

[http://rookery9.aviary.com.s3.amazonaws.com/3860500/3860743_...](http://rookery9.aviary.com.s3.amazonaws.com/3860500/3860743_d9a2_625x625.jpg)

~~~
fero8
It looks like the CSS Styles did not load for you. Are you able to access this
link: <http://sportmeets.com/css/css.css> ?

~~~
kuhfes
Yes, I can. However, the page sportmeets.com/join does not link to the CSS.
The join page starts with:

<div id="content" class="fat-right-sidebar clr"> <div id="content-main">

Have you actually tried it? I know this is not a computer or browser specific
issue. Just trying to help.

~~~
fero8
Yep working fine in various browsers on win & mac and I get the page rendered
all fine. I actually run sportmeets.com & I would really want to get down to
why this is happening - can you email me your IP at miro@sportmeets.com to
check the server logs? Cheers.

------
fero8
am here & listening to you all!

